# Newfoundland Iceberg



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2015)

picture from online, not photoshopped


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2015)

Reminds me of this other photo I posted here awhile back, Baikal Ice Emerald


----------



## Raven (Jul 6, 2015)

Amazing pic of the Newfoundland iceberg!
There are magnificent sights in the world around us.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2015)

WoW!! absolutely beautiful


----------



## littleowl (Jul 7, 2015)

Possibly they will be a thing of the past.

If Global warming predictions are correct.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 7, 2015)

Beautiful and amazing how they look inside.


----------



## imp (Jul 7, 2015)

Was it Yogi Berra who said, "You can see a lot, if you look"?     imp


----------



## Glinda (Jul 7, 2015)

Amazing!


----------

